# Sticky  Newest firmware released for Pioneer 51/05 Players!



## Vader

Pioneer has just posted Firmware 1.17 for the Pioneer BDP-51FD and Elite BDP-05FD Players on their site. Among other things, it addresses stability and speed issues:

Ver 1.17
CHANGE HISTORY:
- Enhances stability of BD-Java playback (*)
- Fixes the case that error happens occasionally when hitting certain buttons repeatedly. 
- Fixes the case that player hangs when choosing certain items on menu of Blu-ray. 
- Fixes the case that the player does not work properly in combination operation of pause, fast-forward, and so on.
- Enhances the synchronization with audio and video during playback.
- Performance improvement
* The player's action can be slower than expected depending on contents (menu, game, etc.) included in certain BD-Java discs.

Another FW update is expected in (rumored for?) December, with the primary focus on code optimization. :bigsmile:


----------



## Vader

The December FW update is posted on Pioneer's site:

Ver 1.21
- Enhances stability of BD-Java playback (*)
- Performance improvement
* The player's action may be slower than expected depending on content (menu, game, etc.) included in certain BD-Java discs.

It looks as if the majority of fixes pertain to SD playback this time around (1.17, while it enhanced SD upconversion to Reon quality, some items were broken). A few title-specific BD problems were addressed as well, though I'm not sure which. This is where the player should have been when it hit the streets several months ago, and what one would expect from Pioneer. The only remaining hurdles are the error correction in the drive (_supposedly_ a first gen BD-ROM, though I'm not sure I buy that), and loading times. Next stop: A major performance overhaul in February, including DTS-HD MA internal decoding (so rumor has it, anyway)...

... and how about an adjustable crossover and distance settings (I know, NOW I'm dreaming...?)


----------



## Vader

Firmware version 1.25a is now posted for download on Pioneer's site. It appears to be a minor update, and not the major update rumor has it is coming in February. The DTS-HD MA is currently (key word: _currently_) scheduled for March/early April. In any case, here is what the update addresses:

Ver 1.25a
CHANGE HISTORY:
- Enhances BD-ROM playability and stability of BD-Java playback (*)
- Reduces the chance of sound noise in HDMI connection with certain receivers when searching titles/chapters of BD/DVD.
- Reduces the chance of sound noise in analog audio output when searching chapters of CD.
* The player's action can be slower than expected depending on contents (menu, game, etc.) included in certain BD-Java discs.


----------



## Vader

Well, after almost a year of waiting, the DTS-HD MA update is out! This update does not appear to contain the "big performance update" that is still running around the rumor mill, but it does give DTS-HD MA decoding, adjustable crossovers (woo whoo!) as well as fix some lingering bugs (Star Trek dropouts, SD-DVD audio repeat bug, T2). Here's the official spiel:

Ver 1.32
CHANGE HISTORY:
- Enables the following new functions
1. DTS-HD audio output
Enable to convert DTS-HD audio to linear PCM for HDMI OUT (MAIN) terminal.
Enable to convert DTS-HD audio to analog audio for AUDIO OUT (7.1 ch) terminals.
2. Image file playback
Enable to play image files recorded on DVDs or CDs.
3. Crossover frequency for AUDIO OUT (7.1 ch) terminals
- Enhances stability of BD-Java playback (*)
- Enhances stability of BD-ROM/BD-R/BD-RE/DVD-Video playback
- Fixes an error of resume playback function after switching off the player by pressing STANDBY/ON button during playback of BD-ROM discs.
- Performance improvement
* The player's action can be slower than expected depending on contents (menu, game, etc.) included in certain BD-Java discs.


----------



## Vader

The latest update, version 1.37, is now available for download on the USA site. This update is purely performance enhancement (as opposed to new functionality), and I would expect from here on in for the updates to simply be for compatibility. Specifically,


> Ver 1.37
> CHANGE HISTORY:
> - Enhances stability of BD-ROM/BD-R/BD-RE/DVD-Video playback
> - Performance improvement


Put simply, the update greatly decreases the load time of Java-infested titles, such as T2: Skynet (but, for some reason, _increases_ the boot time by several seconds...?!?). The Java engine has been completely rewritten, so now the machine is comparable to most other SA players in this regard. Also, the firmware for the BD-ROM drive has been updated (from 1.05 to 1.07), although it is not clear what was done (better error correction, perhaps?). In any case, enjoy! :bigsmile:

THIS is where the machine should have been upon release, but better late than never!


----------



## Jon Liu

That's great, Vader! I got rid of my BDP-51 a long time ago because it took too long for firmware to come out and it also took too long to get a movie going...

Still a great quality player, though!


----------



## Vader

Hi Jon!

I was one of the original owners, having bought my 05 as my first BD player at launch back in August 2008 (it was the first that, IMHO, measured up to the quality of my Onkyo HD805 HD DVD player). Speed was never an issue with me (despite what Pioneer advertised), and the PQ has been second-to-none. When I bought the player, I did so due largely due to the reputation of Pioneer Elite products (my Elite LD player is still going strong... rock solid), and I was not disappointed. I have no intention of upgrading the player for some time, and considering where the player is right now relative to the other players that were available at the time (and where they are right now), I made the right choice.


----------



## Jon Liu

The quality of image it put out was phenomenal, but I needed reliability and for me, there were two or three instances where the Pioneer wouldn't play a disc. So I got rid of it....


----------



## Vader

Jon Liu said:


> The quality of image it put out was phenomenal, but I needed reliability and for me, there were two or three instances where the Pioneer wouldn't play a disc. So I got rid of it....


Yea, it can be kinda finicky, especially where rentals are concerned. I only rent SD, and then I have a dedicated player for rentals (one where I do not care if the disc has been used as a hockey puck), and then only to avoid making blind buys. For that reason, I concur, and would not recommend this player to someone who rents a lot. OTOH, as I lose sleep over even a single fingerprint on any of my discs, I have not had any reliability problems. I look at it as "if it will play on the 05, it will play on anything!"...


----------



## Vader

Version 1.38, has surfaced on the US site. While the change log on Pioneer's site is hopelessly vague, the main benefit is that it virtually eliminates the SD DVD layer change! This limitation (pauses up to 4 seconds on some titles) was long thought to be a hardware limitation, so this FW opens the door to a lot of further optimization (error checking, maybe?). Of course, this is assuming that Pioneer will continue optimizing the player, but this FW release shows that they are still dedicated to support! Kudos to Pioneer!


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The 1.38 update was huge. I never thought I would see the day where my 51's and 05 would have a seamless layer change. In spite of this fact, I have still used them as my primary BD/DVD Players.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Vader

Hi all,

The latest firmware update for the Pioneer 51/05 players has been posted to the US site. We are up to 1.39, and it bears the distinction of being the only update so far that does not include a "Performance Enhancement" in the update description. Although the Pioneer site does not list any details, the below list was originally posted by Raniel-Atero over at AVS. Actually, this update addresses several specific issues related to BD playback stability:

Ver.1.39 (released on March 1, 2010)
Fixes the following issues.
- In certain BD title "2012", playback cannot be started with black screen.
- In certain BD title "Leon: The Professional", certain operations (chapter search, fast-forward and forward skip) cannot be done for chapter #23 or later.
- In certain BD title "GOEMON", out of synchronization with audio and video after searching chapters.
- In certain BD title "FLUTE MYSTERY", audio format cannot be changed by color (red/yellow) buttons after using "Audio" button, also audio format indication cannot be changed by color (red/yellow) buttons after using "Audio" button.
- In certain BD title "WORLDS GREATEST DAD" with no LAN connection, playback cannot be started with black screen.
- In certain BD title "Mutant Chronicles" with no LAN connection, playback cannot be started with black screen.
- In certain AVCHD discs, playback cannot be started.
- In certain DVD title "Schiller - Tagtraum", playback stops with message "Cannot be played".
- In certain self-made DVD, playback stops at certain points (15 seconds after stopping time counter displayed on front panel).
- In certain CD title "daniel barenboim MOZART piano trios" (double album), track #2 playback is automatically started after playing final track (track #9) of disc #1.

Sadly, this still did not fix the AVCHD problem with True24FPS encodings (as opposed to 23.976FPS)... Oh well, at least we are still getting updates (the glass is half full...)


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
There is another new Firmware that is available from Pioneer Europe. It is 1.65 and allows the Playback of Avatar and also they state Performance Improvement.
Here is the link as it has not been released to the US Pioneer Website: http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/content/support/support/upgrade/BDP.html

I downloaded it this morning and Avatar playback perfectly. I believe without this update, the Disc will not play.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Vader

Thanx, Jungle Jack!

Pioneer actually broke with their traditional delay between the Euro FW and the US one (about two weeks), by posting the FW on their US site this afternoon. From what I understand, the US FW is 100% bit-for-bit identical to the Euro version anyway, but at least it is official now. So far, no one has posted any benefit other than enabling 'Avatar' to play, but only time will tell! Time to go watch me some Avatar (on my new plasma, no less...)


----------



## Vader

Hi all,

The latest firmware for the 51/05 players has been posted to the USA site (albeit you have to a little searching to find it; the player has been archived): v1.70. All that the change log states is that it improves the stability of BD-ROM playback, so take that as you will. At this point, I am inclined to believe that any updates we get will be for compatibility issues with specific titles.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Nice. I have recently switched to a PC and will have to learn how to burn ISO Files as it could not be easier on my Macbook Pro.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Vader

For all of us diehards out there who have stuck with this player, the newest firmware (v1.71) has been posted to the Pioneer site. As before, the change description just says "Enhances stability of BD-ROM/DVD-Video playback". If only the player was in the state it is now on release, then it would be considered one of the best, all things (except loading speed) considered, at least by me. Onward to 1.72...!


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I still love these BDP's and they boast a much higher Build Quality and Parts then most BDP's currently out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Gugu

Hi all, 

1.71 had a lot of problems, regarding new BD releases, but finally 1.72 is out, which fixes all the problems with recent titles. Grab it from the usual place, it is a must if you are on 1.71 ! 

Regards: Gustav


----------



## HanaS

I have the 1.72 I like it alot!!!


----------

